# Rome's "No Hangups" Profiles, Any Thoughts/Experiences (Specifically the Crossrocket)



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Probably not a best of both type of deal. Here is a review by a member of the forum....

2013 Rome Shank Used and Reviewed -


----------



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

But that isn't the same board, it has the no Hangups rocker profile, which is flat between the feet and rockered at tip/tail. The Crossrocket has the no Hangups POP profile which is camber between and rocker and ends. But that link is the site that I found searching google reviews. That review seems pretty positive though. However, here is the review for the actual board I'm looking at (which is last year's model, because it is $280 cheaper) http://www.angrysnowboarder.com/2014-rome-crossrocket-snowboard-used-and-reviewed/

He SKEWERS that board (and the previous and current model years of it), but it seems so contradictory to every thing else I've read about it, so I'm confused. I've gone to 3 local places that sell boards and seem to have gotten 3 totally different opinions on things as well so it's all a lot of info. Before I discovered this board profile I was looking at flat in center, rocker on ends, or camber Center rocker ends, or rocker center camber ends. One guy said flat is going to be more grabby than camber, another said flat will give me a more playful feel, another said I don't want anything with rocker between the feet and camber outside because that'll be too loose, but for example Rome's website rates their "mountain pop" profile shape, which is rocker between the feet and camber at the ends, as close to the "precision" end than the "playful" end of the scale (it's one step under pure traditional camber).

If the Crossrocket is a bad choice, what profile is a good choice for the "best of both". I understand a hybrid is never going to be as tight and powerful as a traditional camber, or loose and free as a pure banana shape rocker, but what layout gives the closest to that? Having the carving and higher speed stability of camber with the more playful feel at slow speeds and less catchy feeling of rocker? I know I definitely don't want pure rocker, just can't decipher from all the guides and info charts which one is best suited for my needs. mostly groomed trails, hopping into trees/side of the trail terrain when I can, and flexible enough to do flatland trick. I'm never gonna be hitting big kicker gaps or park obstacles, and really no interest in jibbing aside from any sort of perfectly fallen tree to hit naturally. Also has to be good in anything from icy, to spring slushy, to (hopefully) some fresh powder dumps and everything in between that comes with Northeast riding.

Again, appreciate the info.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i would suggest either the Rome Mountain Division or any gnu or lib tech board with C3BTX


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

oh and i'm sure you'll be able to find a rome demo day somewhere in vermont seeing as how they're located in waterbury vt.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Welcome to the world of snowboarding my friend, where everyone is looking for a board that does it all but simply doesn't exist..

The best you can do is find a profile you think best suits and learn to ride it with it's weaknesses. 

For what it's worth I've hand flexed the cross rocket and it is pretty darn soft but the camber gives it a nice snap. Hand flexes can be taken with a grain of salt though.

I like the idea of a full effective edge so tend to stay away from boards with raised contact points or rockered tips. The more edge you've got the more control you've got given that you have the right technique to ride it. I go with a soft flexing camber or crc profiles (depending on conditions) because once weighted the camber in the tip and tail engage the edge more on the snow but the rocker gives it a nice hinge in the middle to play around.

If you've got a cambered board then I'd suggest trying something with a rockered mid section so you can get the playfulness from it and keep your cambered deck for days you want to bomb groomers and rail turns. Just a suggestion based on my personal preference and experience. I'm sure more people will weigh in with their preferences so you can get a better understanding


----------



## Mammoth Lifty (Aug 2, 2014)

If you plan on taking it off any jumps or even pop ollies onto rails do not buy this board. My friend rides this board and he is utterly insane. I rode it a few times and its not fun unless your in powder or just buttering the whole mountain. The no hangups profile is a weird version of TBT that bataleon and lobster uses. That being said you might want to give it a try if you can get one on the cheap.


----------



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sweet thanks guys. I just looked it up and Mount Snow in VT has a demo program where you can pay to test out gear (and then get a discount if you want to buy it), and it doesn't list the companies involved, but I'd assume Rome is one, as they're a VT company. I'm headed there the day after thanksgiving, so I may just try that out. For some reason I'm drawn to Rome boards. Not sure if it's because it was my first new board or what, but I just like them. I've ridden a Nitro (something, it was from 2000), a Ride fleetwood, an M3 something, a 161 rome Agent, and an older Rome (all friends boards), and I liked the Rome's, which is why I went with that for my first new board purchase.

I like my current board a lot, and it IS brand new basically (it's probabaly only been ridden 6 or 7 days total after I got it around February last season), it's just as Im starting to realize the style I like to ride, I'm looking for a BIT more playfulness/forgiveness. All along I planned on riding both. Using my Agent on days when I just wanna cruise around and carve stuff up, and using the new board for days I wanna explore off trail or hop around. The Agent is also really heavy. It probabaly has more to do with the bindings than the deck, as the deck alone didn't seem heavier than "normal"but the setup feels very weighty too me. I have Rome S-90 bindings on it. The weight, combined with the really stiff flex, just feels limited sometimes when I want to shoot through some trees or hop around. My concern is what you said though, since I learned on a camber board, and every board I've ridden of a friend's has been camber, I don't want to hop on one with rocker and feel TOO swirly. I'm expecting it to be looser, WANTING it to be actually, but I'm just worried about HOW much looser. Would a mid rocker board with camber at the ends be more catch-free than a traditional camber? I know boards like the Rome Factory Rocker, or the Agent Rocker, have their "mountain pop" profile which is rocker between the feet and camber outside of em. 

Also, in terms of the Rome Mountain division, or the Lib Techs, those are way out of my price range. I was just at a board shop yesterday and there was a Mountain Divison there, $599.99. It's a DAMN good looking board, but given that I'm still trying to feel equipment out and see what I like or not, that's a REALLY a steep price for a deck. I'm not looking to spend more than $250-ish for the time being, until I know exactly what I like to invest $ in. Plus the Mountain Division is a REALLY weird profile. Camber from tail through the front inserts, then flat, then rockered in the nose, and it's a directional shape. That seems like switch riding would be really hard (especially since I'm still learning it) since it would be a totally different profile when switch. Camber in front with flat and rocker in back.


----------



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

Mammoth Lifty said:


> If you plan on taking it off any jumps or even pop ollies onto rails do not buy this board. My friend rides this board and he is utterly insane. I rode it a few times and its not fun unless your in powder or just buttering the whole mountain. The no hangups profile is a weird version of TBT that bataleon and lobster uses. That being said you might want to give it a try if you can get one on the cheap.


I can get a 154 2014 model Crossrocket for $199.99 brand new. That's the best I've seen, between $200 and $250. The 2015 is $480 most places. Same thing for the factory Rocker, a 2013 model is on Evo right now for $188 for some big anniversary sale. 

I definitely don't wanna butter the whole mountain, and unfortunately powder days are the exception, not the rule lol. I'm about 3 1/2hrs away from the southern mountains in NH/VT. Ragged and Snow are about 3-3.5hrs, Loon and Bretton Woods are about 4-4.5, and Jay Peak was around 5.5hrs I think. So to go riding is usually planning ahead and when I can take time off. Last year that didn't match up with any of the powder dumps. I'm hoping for some this year, but powder is probabaly lowest on the list (besides park) of what I'll be riding most. An ideal run for me would be a lot of carves and slashes while throwing in some butter tricks here and there and hopping off/on trail as little tree paths or some side hits come up.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Agent21 said:


> Sweet thanks guys. I just looked it up and Mount Snow in VT has a demo program where you can pay to test out gear (and then get a discount if you want to buy it), and it doesn't list the companies involved, but I'd assume Rome is one, as they're a VT company. I'm headed there the day after thanksgiving, so I may just try that out. For some reason I'm drawn to Rome boards. Not sure if it's because it was my first new board or what, but I just like them. I've ridden a Nitro (something, it was from 2000), a Ride fleetwood, an M3 something, a 161 rome Agent, and an older Rome (all friends boards), and I liked the Rome's, which is why I went with that for my first new board purchase.
> 
> I like my current board a lot, and it IS brand new basically (it's probabaly only been ridden 6 or 7 days total after I got it around February last season), it's just as Im starting to realize the style I like to ride, I'm looking for a BIT more playfulness/forgiveness. All along I planned on riding both. Using my Agent on days when I just wanna cruise around and carve stuff up, and using the new board for days I wanna explore off trail or hop around. The Agent is also really heavy. It probabaly has more to do with the bindings than the deck, as the deck alone didn't seem heavier than "normal"but the setup feels very weighty too me. I have Rome S-90 bindings on it. The weight, combined with the really stiff flex, just feels limited sometimes when I want to shoot through some trees or hop around. My concern is what you said though, since I learned on a camber board, and every board I've ridden of a friend's has been camber, I don't want to hop on one with rocker and feel TOO swirly. I'm expecting it to be looser, WANTING it to be actually, but I'm just worried about HOW much looser. Would a mid rocker board with camber at the ends be more catch-free than a traditional camber? I know boards like the Rome Factory Rocker, or the Agent Rocker, have their "mountain pop" profile which is rocker between the feet and camber outside of em.
> 
> Also, in terms of the Rome Mountain division, or the Lib Techs, those are way out of my price range. I was just at a board shop yesterday and there was a Mountain Divison there, $599.99. It's a DAMN good looking board, but given that I'm still trying to feel equipment out and see what I like or not, that's a REALLY a steep price for a deck. I'm not looking to spend more than $250-ish for the time being, until I know exactly what I like to invest $ in. Plus the Mountain Division is a REALLY weird profile. Camber from tail through the front inserts, then flat, then rockered in the nose, and it's a directional shape. That seems like switch riding would be really hard (especially since I'm still learning it) since it would be a totally different profile when switch. Camber in front with flat and rocker in back.


Yup, you ARE a "descriptive writer"! :eyetwitch2:
I stopped reading each of your posts after the first two lines of each.
Might want to become a "brief and to the point" writer.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

oh ok. i was confused with what you wanted to do because you said you wanted a more forgiving board that you can butter but also wanna carve hard sometimes. those styles are complete opposites because if you want board that's great for carving you'd want a stiffer, regular cambered board (or at least mostly cambered board) but on the flip side, those are terrible for playfulness and buttering. i guess you just want something in the middle? you should check out the rome reverb or reverb rocker. they have a softer flex then the agent and they're both true twin so they'll be good for riding switch. my advice would be to figure out how you wanna ride, demo/rent some boards, and save your money for the board you decide you want rather then spend $250 on something just to hold you over till you figure it out.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Give the shop or demo guys a call before you head off just to double check they have the boards you want to demo, the sooner the better so they can possibly get one if they don't already


----------



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

Woah I didn't even know that was an option (possibly having them bring demo gear in if they don't already have it). Haha, I'm such a noob. 

And yeah, I guess I'm looking for something in the middle range. I definitely don't want a soft rated board, and my current stiff rated board is TOO stiff for my liking while trying to learn butters, so in between seems the way to go. I know its two totally different riding styles and there's no such magical board that excels at both. I just don't want to get so swirly at speed that I lose that confidence of being able to carve turns at speed. Being new still I don't want to go with something that will take that away, because I'm sure everyone remembers learning, and it took a bit to get comfortable carving at speed in the first place. It's not an issue now, I don't even think of doing it, I just do it, but that comfort level is what allowed me to want to start butters and learn to Ollie and 180/360s and switch and stuff, because I know I'm comfortable in the basics. If a new board takes away that carving confidence stability that kind of feels like a regression. I feel like you do that the most. I'm mostly carving and slashing or little ollies over humps and such here and there, butters are something I wanna learn to add in to my runs. So I'd rather something that is better at carving than butters if I had to make a choice. 

What are demo days like? Do you pay a fee to demo the stuff, or just walk up and pick stuff to try? I think with the Loon/Mt Snow programs you pay a fee and get to try X amount of boards/bindings, but what about actual demo day events when factory reps show up with their gear?


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I never experience being "swirly" at speeds on a rocker hybrid board. But keep in mind that this is what I've primarily been riding. I started off on a camber board but prefer hybrids. Gives a bit of playfulness to my riding but I don't feel like I'm losing out on edge hold. I'm not doing deep, euro-style carving though.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i don't know if you have to pay a fee for demos. i remember a couple years ago burton did a demo at my local mountain and, according to the stranger i was talking to on the lift (i didn't feel like demoing anything), it was free to demo any board you wanted. all you had to do was leave your board with them, and i think he may of said you had to show them your license and give them a credit card. i guess just in case you damaged the board.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

If you have grown to love that feeling of being comfortable and stable at speed...youre going to have to get used to not having camber. While you can ride a hybrid or rocker fast, you will not get get that same comfortable cruising feeling with a hybrid. 

Try not to pay attention to generalizations. People make camber out to sound like its good for carving only...and that its terrible everywhere else on the mountain. Thats not true. There are plenty of riders that do awesome buttering on camber boards and prefer it to rocker. Its all preference. Camber boards are poppy and playful in ways that rocker will never be. Just try some different stuff out and pick what you like.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Camber doesn't make you catch edges, catching edges makes you catch edges


----------



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lol I guess that is true, but isn't catching edges "easier" to happen on camber?

To be clear, the edge catching doesn't really happen anymore, I got used to the board, I'm just looking for a little more looseness. I don't do deep, lay down carves either, but I do like big sweeping carves, like where you traverse the whole trail holding a carve then link it to an opposite edge carve to shoot back the other way.

The main reason I'm interest in a hybrid is because I feel my current board isn't as easy to move around in tight spaces at slower speed, like trees, or setting up for a trail side hit where there a skinny little run in to it and such. THAT is mainly where I feel it get grabby now. That and the fact that my specific board is REALLY difficult to get up for butters. I think I definitely want a smaller board. Like a 154-5, with a bit softer of a flex than now. I'm actually not opposed to sticking with traditional camber because I did learn on it, and everything I've ever ridden has been camber, and I'm comfortable in it now, but I'd have to find one with a bit more flex. If I could get some more surfy playfulness out of a camber at slow speed and in tight spaces Id stick with camber all the way, cause I like everything else about it. I'm just looking to hybrids for better maneuverability when I leave the groomed stuff, and for getting up on the tail/nose easier for buttering.

I'm gonna give the shop at Mt Snow a call later on today (if it's even open for the season yet) for some info on their demo program. I can post details here if anyone else is interested. 

Again, MUCH appreciated advice from everyone!


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Its the Indian, not the arrow.

Check this video out, which is awesome to watch. Buttering on a CustomX


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Some boards and skis have basically a spoon shape...iirc burton blender has it...and surface labs skis....i don't ride the profile but the daughter does. They are smeary and probably rides shorter so...i'd imagine more of a skate buttery feel. If you are a beginner to intermediate...probably not the thing to progress on...but idk.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Rome Crossrocket:  Angrysnowboarders Death Sled Award Winner 3 years in a row.

*OP: TLDR EVERYTHING*


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It'd be cheaper to get a saucer sled and stand up...in fact get a saucer for each foot.


----------



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

OU812 said:


> Its the Indian, not the arrow.
> 
> Check this video out, which is awesome to watch. Buttering on a CustomX


It's funny you posted that vid, because I watched that, and a bunch of others by him, just a couple weeks ago. That one, and another one where "Thriller" is the song, had me wanting to learn butters even more so than before. That is kinda the style I've been trying to describe wanting to ride like, I just don't wanna do it from top to bottom, I wanna throw stuff like that into my lines with carving and hitting trail side features. But I absolutely love when he butters to 180/360 over a little hump. Gonna be working on getting those down starting on the first riding day of the season haha.

Is the Burton Custom X a traditional camber, or a hybrid? I always figured he was on some sort of rocker or hybrid to be able to spin around like that without catching. Is that style riding doable on a tradition camber just with a bunch of practice?


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Custom X is a stiff fully cambered board.


Sounds like you want a softer board with a deeper sidecut. Type of camber isn't necessarily part of that equation.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Agent21 said:


> It's funny you posted that vid, because I watched that, and a bunch of others by him, just a couple weeks ago. That one, and another one where "Thriller" is the song, had me wanting to learn butters even more so than before. That is kinda the style I've been trying to describe wanting to ride like, I just don't wanna do it from top to bottom, I wanna throw stuff like that into my lines with carving and hitting trail side features. But I absolutely love when he butters to 180/360 over a little hump. Gonna be working on getting those down starting on the first riding day of the season haha.
> 
> Is the Burton Custom X a traditional camber, or a hybrid? I always figured he was on some sort of rocker or hybrid to be able to spin around like that without catching. Is that style riding doable on a tradition camber just with a bunch of practice?


Custom X is a trad camber. Really the board doesn't make the rider. While some boards are better suited for different styles of riding and may be more efficient for certain things, with enough practice and skill, you could probably do most of anything on any board.


BTW that's also the kind of riding I'm hoping to get into this season - playful butters and spins, natural features, all mountain cruising. My riding style is not evolving into the speed demon direction.  However I do think I want my next board to be a little stiffer, damper, and longer for times where I do want to do more carving and pick up a little speed - get a nice dual-quiver. We will see how my new board performs over the season and where I seem to progress from here before I make that decision.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I read some of the comments on his Youtube page (from the guy I posted the buttering video) and he uses a regular Burton Custom (camber) now, not the FV.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

in regards to the "regular camber catching edges" discussions, i've only ever ridden regular cambered boards and the one i have now (a 2013 Rome Anthem) has not caught a single edge for the 2 years that i've been riding it and i flatbase a lot. now my old board that i've had since i first starting riding in 2000, is a 2000 Forum Jeremy Jones and that thing used to catch edges like nobodies business. it would catch on a freshly groomed trail where there was no edges to catch. i used to have to either lift my toes or heels slightly to prevent myself from catching an edge while straightlining. those are the only 2 boards i've ever owned so i may not be the best barometer to go by but i think the technology has improved so much since 2000 that regular cambered boards are still carrying that stigma of edge catchers when in reality, these days, it's not true. there may be regular cambered boards out there that catch a lot of edges, i don't know. all i know is that mine hasn't yet. now that i think about it, i'm not even sure there was such a thing as rocker or hybrids back then lol.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

It's all a matter of technique and practice.. Ryan knapton has unbelievable technique and has been riding since the dawn of butters, don't expect to ride like that without a lot of practice.. I'm talking a lot more than one season


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> in regards to the "regular camber catching edges" discussions, i've only ever ridden regular cambered boards and the one i have now (a 2013 Rome Anthem) has not caught a single edge for the 2 years that i've been riding it and i flatbase a lot. now my old board that i've had since i first starting riding in 2000, is a 2000 Forum Jeremy Jones and that thing used to catch edges like nobodies business. it would catch on a freshly groomed trail where there was no edges to catch. i used to have to either lift my toes or heels slightly to prevent myself from catching an edge while straightlining. those are the only 2 boards i've ever owned so i may not be the best barometer to go by but i think the technology has improved so much since 2000 that regular cambered boards are still carrying that stigma of edge catchers when in reality, these days, it's not true. there may be regular cambered boards out there that catch a lot of edges, i don't know. all i know is that mine hasn't yet. now that i think about it, i'm not even sure there was such a thing as rocker or hybrids back then lol.



Hah...interesting you say that. I started on an older Forum camber board (can't remember the model) and it used to catch all the time. Keep in mind I was in beginner stages, so I wasn't that good anyway - but i distinctly remember having to be slightly on edge at all times. My next board was a Burton Feelgood Flying V and I could flatbase that thing all day. Hopped on the Forum here and there, and had to be on edge. I ended up selling it eventually. So the Forum board was part of the catching problem - but if I were to ride it now, I could see myself handling it better.


----------



## Agent21 (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh I definitely didn't expect to be anywhere near his level after one season haha. I just really like his stuff. It's a little TOO much buttering for me, as Id like to mix it up not do it the whole run, but man that dude's control is nuts...

And as far as the catching goes, I feel like my board now is how you guys described those old Forums. I don't have issues when carving, but if im flat based it feels REALLY grabby. I feel like if I wanna open it up for some speed towards the bottom of a run I always need to be slightly on edge or I can feel it snagging up pretty frequently. It doesn't really buck me anymore, I've learned to make a quick adjustment to prevent it, but the feeling, and frequency, is enough to keep me a little wary of going for some speed without being slightly toe/heel side. Could this have anything to do with how new the edges are? As I got it in February, and only had a handful of riding days after that, is there a such thing as a "break in" period for your board (like your boots, where it takes a few solid riding days to break the padding in (unless you have the heat molded ones)?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

agent21, i don't think it's because it's a newer board. it could just be inexperience because you said you just started snowboarding last year, right? i don't know how much you've progressed since then but i can say from my experience it takes a little time to trust your board and yourself to be able to save yourself should you catch an edge at high speeds. the thing is that once you catch some while learning/going slow, it gets into your head a little and you think how bad it would turn out if that would happen at higher speeds. i had no issues with my edges catching when i first rode it.

radio, i rode my Forum from 2000 to 2008 (i stopped snowboarding after '08 up until '12 when i bought a new setup) and i was really good by then and that board was still catching edges like crazy. and the thing was built like a tank. i beat the crap out of it and there's barely a scratch on it lol.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Absolutely there's a break in period for your board. It's simple physics, the more u flex something repeatedly (i.e when ur riding) the more it's going to give due to the stress and strain. Burton claim to have addressed this issue with their tech called infinite ride by putting their boards through a machine that bends and flexes it to an equivalent of 100 days of riding but personally I believe that the more you ride it the more flex it's going to get. A board will never be as stiff as the first day u ride it.
That's only going to do so much though, I agree with skull in that your still relatively new to riding and need more days on it to get 100% comfortable on your board and learning how it reacts.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

this thread needs more words


----------

